# Upgrading Server



## horseUSA (Apr 6, 2004)

The server will be upgraded to the latest php, mysql, ssl, apache modules at 1AM EST 4/6/2004.
STATUS:
UPGRADING.........
COMPLETE
SUCCESS


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

cool


----------



## Crazy (May 15, 2004)

Sounds good, horse


----------

